# Any advice on how to find a Cool mtbr boyfriend?



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am losing hope.. any advice? Mountain biking is huge for me, ladies any recommendations?
I am not a model but cute, friendly and I just am not having any luck...I am a racer but would really just like some one who likes to ride.

What worked for you guys? Should I give up?
thanks ladies!


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

A cool one? There ya go...puttin limits on things again.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

1- get a road bike
2- go on group rides with fast people (they tend to have the fittest/hottest guys)
3- take your pick of one that's faster on the road than you
4- take him on a MTB ride and "chick" him because of your awesome off-road skillz
5- see him slowly become addicted to MTB riding because of the fun factor and his inherent competitive nature 
6- Enjoy! You now have a MTB boyfriend!


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Craigslist. I look for bikes there and women with "a few extra parts".


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

azmtb31 said:


> I am losing hope.. any advice? Mountain biking is huge for me, ladies any recommendations?
> I am not a model but cute, friendly and I just am not having any luck...I am a racer but would really just like some one who likes to ride.
> 
> What worked for you guys? Should I give up?
> thanks ladies!


Uh...go to any gathering of mountain bikers and utter the words, "I'm single."

Seriously, being a single chick in this sport is like being Brad Pitt at a cougar rally. If the trouble isn't finding someone to date, but finding someone to date who isn't a d-bag, well, you're the only one in control of which guy you select.

(And, for what it's worth, in my experience the cool guys are the ones who come off the most dorky...especially around cute, friendly single ladies.)


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Uh...go to any gathering of mountain bikers and utter the words, "I'm single."
> 
> Seriously, being a single chick in this sport is like being Brad Pitt at a cougar rally. If the trouble isn't finding someone to date, but finding someone to date who isn't a d-bag, well, you're the only one in control of which guy you select.
> 
> (And, for what it's worth, in my experience the cool guys are the ones who come off the most dorky...especially around cute, friendly single ladies.)


What she said.

gabrielle


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah I seem to get caught messing with the ones that seem nice at first and then turn out not to be such nice guys in the end. Getting a date isn't usually the issue. For some guys its intimidating that I am faster than them, I don't know ... I liked Andreas plan, I will give it a try...
At mtb races I'm usually worried about my race and not about letting everyone know i'm single..so anyway thanks for the advice!!


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

azmtb31 said:


> Any advice on how to find a *Cool* mtbr boyfriend?


Don't pick anyone from this website. 

I'm just sayin' I read lots of postings here... don't do it.



catzilla said:


> Uh...go to any gathering of mountain bikers and utter the words, "I'm single."
> 
> Seriously, being a single chick in this sport is like being Brad Pitt at a cougar rally. If the trouble isn't finding someone to date, but finding someone to date who isn't a d-bag, well, you're the only one in control of which guy you select.
> 
> (And, for what it's worth, in my experience the cool guys are the ones who come off the most dorky...especially around cute, friendly single ladies.)


Catzilla is right.

I would add that guys like to _think_ they are fast (faster than girls) while courting so don't show him what you can really do until later into the relationship. Ultimately guys love mtbr gals who can ride... don't get me wrong, but some male egos are like eggshells.......that are cracked..... and held together with tape.


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah maybe I need to go for more dorkyer ones as catzilla says, maybe I always choose the wrong ones...
maybe someday...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'm afraid that*

all of us good ones are married.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

*eh, not so much.*



SSteel said:


> Don't pick anyone from this website.
> 
> I'm just sayin' I read lots of postings here... don't do it.


I beg to differ. I've met several of the guys from the Oregon forum, and they are pretty dang cool. And they're hotties too :thumbsup: , but that's not really relevant.



SSteel said:


> I would add that guys like to _think_ they are fast (faster than girls) while courting so don't show him what you can really do until later into the relationship. Ultimately guys love mtbr gals who can ride... don't get me wrong, but some male egos are like eggshells.......that are cracked..... and held together with tape.


I'm with Andrea138 on this one. I really can't recommend pretending anything. azmtb31, if you're faster than he is, that's the way it is. He can deal, or he can take his little fragile ego on home. If you're feeling nice you can loan him some duct tape for it.

gabrielle


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

SSteel said:


> I would add that guys like to _think_ they are fast (faster than girls) while courting so don't show him what you can really do until later into the relationship. Ultimately guys love mtbr gals who can ride... don't get me wrong, but some male egos are like eggshells.......that are cracked..... and held together with tape.


Ummm...yeah, right.  How often have we gals heard this? "Men don't like/ feel threatened by women who are [strong, smart, successful, etc]. So pretend to be less than you really are so he'll like you better".

I say screw that! If a guy can't handle you being faster [or smarter, or more successful] than him, dump his @ss and keep looking till you find a guy who _can_ deal with it. Life's too short to cater to an insecure male ego.

/rant


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Uh...go to any gathering of mountain bikers and utter the words, "I'm single."


You really don't even have to say anything. The guys that are looking will make themselves known. Basically, show up.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

Berkeley Mike said:


> all of us good ones are married.


I'm not&#8230;


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

well cool then..
that post about all the good ones being already taken sure didn't make me feel any better at all....I'm not getting younger ....but early thirties isn't too old is it??
there's got to be some cool single ones left..I hope...


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Berkeley Mike said:


> all of us good ones are married.


Yes we are. Happily. 

The ones that are single, are single for at least one very good reason. I guess it's your job to figure out what that reason is, and then decide whether you're willing to deal with it or not.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

azmtb31 said:


> well cool then..
> that post about all the good ones being already taken sure didn't make me feel any better at all....I'm not getting younger ....but early thirties isn't too old is it??
> there's got to be some cool single ones left..I hope...


I found one at age... [cough]... mid-forties, so no worries, you got time. Mine's divorced, though. I am really really glad his ex-wife had no appreciation for what she had.

Yep, came off as a little dorky at first, but one of the coolest, nicest guys ever. Spent the first year we were together trying to keep up with me on the bike. Now he has a 29er and I am trying to keep up with him


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

azmtb31 said:


> well cool then..
> that post about all the good ones being already taken sure didn't make me feel any better at all.


It's BS.



azmtb31 said:


> ...I'm not getting younger ....but early thirties isn't too old is it??


Oh h-e-double-toothpicks no! Plenty of fish in the sea.

gabrielle


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

RIS said:


> The ones that are single, are single for at least one very good reason. I guess it's your job to figure out what that reason is, and then decide whether you're willing to deal with it or not.


Oh, I love this game! :squee: I'll start:
- just waiting to find the right person
- BTDT
- not following the script

"Single" doesn't mean "broken". Just like "married" doesn't mean "wonderful". (Or perhaps I should say "doesn't automatically confer qualities of wonderfulness".) There are good people, and rat bastards, on both sides of that equation - in equal amounts.

gabrielle


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow.. I know this was a light-hearted thread, but I'm feeling a bit insecure about my unmarried status now lol

Watch out folks, something serious is wrong with me! hahahaha


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah I'm sorry RIS's post is BS .. 
there are many reasons why people are single,
Looking for advice.. not single bashing, thanks.
Thanks for everyone else's advice it really helps


----------



## Brieridesbikes (Oct 9, 2010)

*Love lasts longer than mountain biking*

My advice is to look for a cool guy that you like. Then think about mountain biking. If it works out he will be around longer than you can ride your bike. 

Also, I have found that dirt bikers/motocross guys are very fit and are by default better technical riders than you are.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Regardless if you are a faster/slower mtn biker, blah, blah, blah - just be yourself and don't worry about it. The right guy will come along and I'd bet you won't even see it coming. Meanwhile, enjoy the ride and all that great "scenery" in the mtn bike world :thumbsup:


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

me..me...i'm a cool mtb guy and i'll be your boyfriend. and i don't care if you're faster or smarter or whatever.

let me just check with my wife first  

wait...i'm only kidding.   actually my wife and i were just looking at pics of us riding in VT back when we were dating in the early 90s. she hasn't ridden in years until just recently. we've taken about a half dozen rides on the local fireroads lately. after 3 kids and routines of life its nice to get back to enjoying each other like this again. mtb can be a great thing to share in a relationship.

i agree...be yourself, but also remain approachable and the right guy will come along. And also....the hottest ladies are in their early 30s, in my opinion. except for my wife of course who just keeps getting hotter in her mid 40s.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm single, I'm not a dirt bag, I'm easy on the eyes (and no I don't look like buckwheat),
I don't have any kids, I've never been to prison, I am not on the sex offender list, I've never been married...I don't even do drugs..

If you live near Chicago....coffee???


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

chuky said:


> You really don't even have to say anything. The guys that are looking will make themselves known. Basically, show up.


this. even the knowing how to ride a bike part is more of a "recommendation" than "requirement" from what i've seen so far.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm cool, where are you at?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

No your not.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

From 21 year old eyes, I would say do not look too hard. I have figured that out. If you look too hard, trying to make people 'fit' to what you think you want, you are setting yourself up for constant disappointment. Kind of makes you feel as though you will never find anyone. Just IMO. Be yourself and have fun.

-Brett


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

azmtb31 said:


> yeah maybe I need to go for more dorkyer ones as catzilla says, maybe I always choose the wrong ones...
> maybe someday...


Darlin' they're all the "wrong" ones until you find the right one. 

Early 30's too old?? Never! How many times have we all started our lives over... again. At 35 I was single and whining to a good friend that I didn't want to go out _there_, into the dating world, _again_. I was sure it was going to be a bunch of gun shy dudes with all their baggage and baby mama drama. My friend said to me "like your not carrying around your own suitcase? It's not about finding someone with no baggage, it's about finding a matching set".

So, fast forward a year and a half later and I just got married on Oct 9th to a guy with a matching set, good lookin' with a smokin' fast set of legs on him. Our first date was a mountain bike ride. We were introduced by a mutual friend who was just the officiant at our wedding.

So go out there with an open mind. Ask your friends and riding buddies to set you up, do group rides and go "shopping" at races - they line 'em up by age and ability.

Good luck and most of all - HAVE FUN with it.


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey thanks so much everyone,
I am feeling much more hopeful now...
with some ideas of how to approach things..


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jeffscott said:


> No your not.


well, I'm cooler than you...
The last E-temperature rating I got from you was 98.8*
while mine was 98.5*...
so put that in your jerky-maker and smoke it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

...


----------



## JohnnySmoke (Aug 3, 2004)

Stripes said:


> I'll play too!
> - Do they have to be on MTBR? You can always check Pinkbike too


..if you're into 13 year olds, then that'll totally work out for you.


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

Highdell,
i'm sure you're cool..and so is your buddy
Gsxr
I'm sure you're cool too..but i'm not near chicago. 

I am in the southeast and
spend summers in AZ..


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

don't normally read the women's lounge but i was bored this morning and after attending the Rock N Road Diva Night with my wife last night (they let me stay cuz i am helpful), i wanted to see what is going on with the women's side of mtb.

gotta dispute one thing first: not ALL guys are upset when a girl beats em. my wife hands me my butt on occasion (especially during 3 minute all out intervals on a steep hill, OUCH) and i am stoked when she does (it means all her hard work pays off)

to the OP: you could try what i did with my wife. she wasn't a rider at all before we met. i introduced her to riding as a means for both of us to get in shape. don't narrow your scope to only guys that ride. if you pick the right guy (or girl) then they are likely to enjoy doing whatever activity you love so that they can participate WITH you. the key i think is to be patient enough to actually let them be WITH you when you are together. when we first started riding my wife was quite slow and i waited for her often, but made sure that i didn't get far ahead and did my best to be supportive and encouraging. i created a monster though. be careful what you wish for! 

as far as picking the right guy.... i assure you that the guy you DIDN'T pick all those times is sitting there wondering why the girls are always picking the jerks.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

why limit your search to bikers? for me, if you are looking for something long term you need more than a mutual love of riding. i've been with my wife for 20 years now, i'm 39. i still think she's the best woman in the world. we rode together a lot for years but with 4 young girls we don't get to ride together as much. no biggy. we get out when we can and i ride with my daughters now that they are getting older. 

it's the other stuff in life that's way more important than riding together. that's what keeps a relationship strong. one shared hobby just won't cut it imho


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't think it's about a "shared hobby". I see it as more of a jumping-off or starting point for common interests, lifestyle choices and values. There's got to be some commonality, or else it's always going to be a struggle over ... well, lots of things. All you have to do is read the threads in passion where there is tons of whining and complaining about spouses that DON"T share these things to get perspective.

As for where to find one? Try Craigslist. Just kidding, but maybe a new take on http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/345732148.html ???

(Best of: How To Find A Stoner Boyfriend) might be worthy of reworking a little.:thumbsup:


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok that ad is hillarious!!!!!!
thanks !


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

azmtb31 said:


> Highdell,
> i'm sure you're cool..and so is your buddy
> Gsxr
> I'm sure you're cool too..but i'm not near chicago.
> ...


Fyi I love AZ...

As for finding a person who enjoys what you do can be hard...I think you just have to keep on the trails/events/lbs...boards etc...you never know. I myself better get busy
I need to Hijack the women's lounge and put up my SWM seeking CSF=cool single female...etc!:thumbsup:

Love how it can change everything!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I like the road bike advice--very creative!

Personally, I have rarely had luck finding a guy when I was looking. I had the most luck, and met the love of my life, when I was just doing what I loved and having a ball. And you're not too old! I met my guy when I was much older than you.

I think you should ride fast (but be modest). Don't coddle the male ego. If a guy can't accept your riding skills from the beginning, he's not the kind of guy you want. It's a good screening tool.

Also, keep an open mind. The guy of your dreams might not look like the guy you imagine. 

Good luck and just have fun!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Addendum to my original advice: avoid men who get into internet sword fights


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Your penis pump sounds really complicated.


:lol: :thumbsup:

gabrielle


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

1993gsxr907 said:


> Please from now on take your own words to heart:thumbsup:
> 
> What are you Just saying???


RIS's comments were not cool, but now you're just creeping out the women. No fun. Distracts from the whole point of the OP question. Time for you to back off and let the discussion resume.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

deleted ...sorry


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow...that was one awesome trainwreck of a thread. Started out so nice, with great advice being passed around and then BAM!

But to try to get things back on track, I just have a few comments to make:

1. The "male ego" is not fragile. The human ego can be at times, and nobody really likes to lose. BUT, anyone who throws a tantrum because they aren't "first" isn't someone you want to spend time with. That attitude will not end when they get off the trail. And besides, any man OR woman that doesn't see getting beat as an opportunity to improve their skill/fitness is a fool.

2. If you want to find some guy friend riders, check out some local riding clubs or even just impromptu riding groups. You may find someone, and if not you get to ride and check out some trails.

3. Late 20s through 40's is a woman's prime IMHO. Sure, as males we're marketed 18-19 year old "girls" from birth...but that's just a lie perpetuated by the sales/marketing force of the corporate world. For a purely physical standpoint young women are attractive, but that is no substitute for experience, strength of character, and wisdom that comes only with age. And it sounds like you have that, and the ability to rip someones legs off on the trail.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

My wife and I met dancing at the local country dance club... We loved to dance at the time.
After getting married and having a family, we never go dance anymore. So what you might have in common in the beginning, won't hold you tegether in the long run. You must have sompatible personalities, and have other things you like about each other.
Just hang out with the local mountainbikers, and if a guy seems interesting, strike up conversation with him. no pressure, and no stress about it.
If you meet someone somewhere else, maybe mention you ride, and ask if he'd like to try it. Most guys would, I imagine.
Biggest thing I see as a guy is... and no offense is meant here.
Don't seem as desperate as this thread makes you out to seem.


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL.. that's fantastic.. as a member of both the MTB and motorcycle communities... I can tell you that all the HP in the world don't mean jack on a MTB 

Good luck with that, though


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

Well does asking for a little for advice constitute me as desperate? I don't think so.


----------



## ArchMarge (Oct 5, 2010)

azmtb31 said:


> Well does asking for a little for advice constitute me as desperate? I don't think so.


No, it definitely does not.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ArchMarge said:


> No, it definitely does not.


Damn woman, that was your chance to build me up a little. ****ing ****.

Anyway, azmtb31, you're probably going to have trouble finding one that can keep up with you. All the guys on these forums, well, we're all just poseurs anyway. Especially jeffscott.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

who said you were desperate?
You are set - you are the lure - the others are desperate  (ask me how I know )


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Another guy here chiming in on the male ego thing. Any guy who seriously has an issue with you outperforming them in a sport is going to have deeper issues which disqualify him as a partner anyway.

Most guys who I know who are well balanced are hugely impressed when a woman can outperform well in, or are really passionate at, their chosen sport. Especially as it's such a pleasant contrast to what is too common- the woman gets dragged into the guy's sport as a junior partner.

My wife can't even ride in a straight line, but she can totally kick my ass when it comes to outrigger canoing or rowing and I think that's fine. We met in our mid 30s.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not saying you are desperate. Your post just comes off that way...
"I am loosing hope" "Should I give up?"
I'm just saying that acting casual, and being yourself is better than hanging all over any single attractive guy who happens to show up at the trailhead....
Just trying to help.
As an addendum to my previous post...
I met my wife when I wasn't looking. I hung out on "the strip" on the weekends, and partied till 3am. Girls were on the defense and would hardly talk to you... Friend introduced me to country dancing. Danced with many girls every friday and saturday night. It was fun, and there was no pressure, and no expectations.
Rachael showed up one night, (at the smaller club where everyone knew each other) and I said hello and asked her to dance. She blew me off... The next time she showed up it happened again... The 3rd time... I told myself "One more chance and I won't even bother again." We danced... ended up trying to go to Steak and Shake for a 3am milkshake (long story) and later that week she came over for dinner... The rest is history...
So basically just go out and do what you enjoy... Don't look too hard, and someone will come along.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

azmtb31 said:


> Well does asking for a little for advice constitute me as desperate? I don't think so.


I don't think so either.  People that are afraid to ask for advice usually have a pretty fragile ego. And IMHO people who criticize others who ask for advice have even more fragile ones.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I don't think so either.  People that are afraid to ask for advice usually have a pretty fragile ego. And IMHO people who criticize others who ask for advice have even more fragile ones.


wife has a great quote that she has been citing lately...

"Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer but wish we didn't."


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

whybotherme said:


> wife has a great quote that she has been citing lately...
> 
> "Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer but wish we didn't."


Yes, many times you ask for advice but know what you are hoping to hear...and that's your answer. But sometimes the answer you _want_ to hear isn't always the right one. Good arguments and suggestions from others is just kind of a gut check...and it never hurts to listen. It's good entertainment at the very least.


----------



## ArchMarge (Oct 5, 2010)

umarth said:


> Damn woman, that was your chance to build me up a little. ****ing ****.
> 
> Anyway, azmtb31, you're probably going to have trouble finding one that can keep up with you. All the guys on these forums, well, we're all just poseurs anyway. Especially jeffscott.


She asked how to find a _cool_ mtbr boyfriend. I clearly do not know.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hmm. I think if you show up a ride with fresh baked cookies for a snack, that will get them to come running. You can pick them ( the guys, not the cookies) over later.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

formica said:


> Hmm. I think if you show up a ride with fresh baked cookies for a snack, that will get them to come running. You can pick them ( the guys, not the cookies) over later.


I'd actually say baked anything (it doesn't even have to be fresh, I'm sure store-bought would do!) would work. Though you might get some girls running as well. I love cookies :thumbsup:


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

I found mine by accident. In my backyard.

Really.....

He was working on the cell tower behind my house and I went out to make sure he wasn't going to run my dog over and we started talking about dogs and that lead to talking about mountain bikes and then came the phone numbers. That was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

If your in Phoenix show up to Somo shuttles on Wednesdays or Saturdays. There's a sweaty, stinky van full of us to choose from :thumbsup:


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

There's an ad on the front page of this site about a fitness singles site or something. Saw it once, but it alternates each time you enter the site.


----------



## volklgirl (Mar 29, 2007)

You could always get friendly with your local real estate agent.....they get to meet LOTS of people in your area and learn their likes, dislikes, financial status, etc. Mine hooked me up at age 33.....still happily married to that guy more than 10 years later (and yes, he bikes, too :thumbsup: ).


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

volklgirl said:


> You could always get friendly with your local real estate agent.....they get to meet LOTS of people in your area and learn their likes, dislikes, financial status, etc. Mine hooked me up at age 33.....still happily married to that guy more than 10 years later (and yes, he bikes, too :thumbsup: ).


That could be an interesting side job for an agent, especially in this down housing market. "Give me a call. I'll help you find the right house, or the right man"


----------



## XtremelyYellow (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the exact opposite problem. How do I find riding partners that aren't trying to hook up with me? It's a boys sport and I get that, but I'm not interested. It can actually be a little scary and I haven't found a womans group in my area.


----------



## Witherspoon (Nov 16, 2010)

No, you can't give up it


----------



## kid_dynamite (Jan 20, 2008)

Head out to your favorite trail on a nice day, ride out about a mile or so, and let all the air out of your front tire. Sit and wait. Any guys that pass and don't stop weed themselves out. Make sure the excuse for not fixing it yourself is a busted pump or empty CO2 and not that your incapable of changing a flat. Anyone with a ring or your not attracted to gets a "No thanks, I'm wating for my boyfriend", which isn't exactly a lie. Happy fishing!

Note: I'm a dude and have not tried this method and am not responsible if you get eaten by a mountain lion or end up in someone's trunk.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

nm nm


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

To the OP: I'm a single guy looking for a single lady who also likes riding. Here's what will help you: Find your city's local greenways and go for a nice leisurely ride on a nice, sunny day, weekends means more people. Talk to people. Find a bench or nice shady spot and chat with folks. Go to your LBS and inquire about group rides or free maintenance classes. These are all great ways to meet TOS. Remember, you're out to meet people so take it slow and avoid idiots who want to race. Personality goes a long way.


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

uhh, definatly dont look in this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7092995#poststop

wowza, kinda mad about it right now.

I'm a guy, and i am married and intoduced my wife to mountain biking, more than that, she didnt know how to ride a bike when we met, so i helped her learn, and now she rides the easier singletrack with me and some other friends.

To OP: i suggest joining a local mountain bike club, going to group rides, etc. get to know the guys on a friendly level out on the trail, maybe in a group setting grabbing a beer or coffee after a ride... that way there is less pressure than there is on a date, you can get to know more than one guy at a time and find someone you click with who is a good guy.

dont worry, if you're a mountain biking woman, you're already a catch, you'll find someone who shares your passion for riding.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

Um UM (raises hand)


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

gomer hardtale said:


> Um UM (raises hand)


I can't believe you just posted this


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*Head Norte*



azmtb31 said:


> yeah I'm sorry RIS's post is BS ..
> there are many reasons why people are single,
> Looking for advice.. not single bashing, thanks.
> Thanks for everyone else's advice it really helps


Looks like you spend your Summer in Tuscon? Head on up to Flagstaff, much friendly bike folks and cooler temps. You list Little Bear as one of your favorite trails,,,,,,,,,,,it was one of mine also, hopefully it will be brought back to life in 2011
2 Wheels Good:thumbsup:


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah I love Flag, used to live there back in the day. 
I think i'm going to move back to AZ I miss it too much.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

azmtb31 said:


> Yeah I love Flag, used to live there back in the day.
> I think i'm going to move back to AZ I miss it too much.


Flagstaff is a great place to live and play,and the options are limitless within the 4 Corners region. In the last 5 days I've ridden Sedona twice and skinned up and got freshies on 2 different occasions @ SnowBowl. 6" new in town this morning.......were you mt biking when you lived here? 2 Wheels Good:thumbsup:


----------



## KC-Rides (Dec 27, 2010)

well im single and want a guy who loves to ride.....there is no womens ride in my town .i just want a partner to ride with its to scarey going alone on the trails.


----------



## pureslop (Jul 28, 2008)

"Cool" was purchased long ago by fashion retailers.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Thought I would stop by and see what you girls are talking about and this thread caught my eye because I have always thought it would be great to have a mtb riding gf, but where I am in the Midwest or in Miami there are not many to go around either place. If I do ever see them they are almost always out with their bfs. 

Like some of the ladies said if you ride you automatically get a lot of points right off the bat with bike guys. If you ride and are cute and have skills too you will basically have it made if you want a mtb guy. Go ride the trails and stop to talk with prospects. If I ever see a girl stopped on the trail I will always stop to talk to her. Like I said though that rarely happens.

Good luck


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

delete


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I met my girlfriend on a road trip (alone) just riding a trail. We crossed a couple of times and then I decided to stop to chat on third or fourth account because she was cute. It turned out she lived not too far from me although we we're hundreds of kms away.

That was a little over 1 year ago.

We got engaged last week.

So I guess your answer is : "just ride"


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Stumbled across this as I have been trying to get my wife to start biking with me. We ride our cruisers around town when it is warm enough but still working on biking.
Anyways, back to topic, like many have said it is when you least expect it that it comes. 

However, only you can define what you consider a "Cool MTBR Boyfriend." I do not consider myself an overly attractive guy, I think I am decent looking but average at best. However, it is what you consider yourself worthy of that plays a major role. Hell, I consider myself a geek, my wife was a cheerleader and the uber popular girl in high school. We have had many discussions where I know she would not have taken a second look at me back then. The difference is that when we met, we had both just gotten out awkward relationships and really didnt want anything other than a good person to finally appreciate who we were individually. Well that was 10yrs ago next month, we have been married for over two years now and are incredibly happy. 

So your "Cool MTBR Boyfriend" that you are looking for may actually be that semi-attractive, awkward, guy that you see on the trail a lot but shys away when you look or say hi. I was that guy, but my wife made the first move that gave me the confidence to make the next. Don't necessarily go for the uber hot, ripped guy that every girl drools over. Because he is exactly that and more than likely will be that before and after you. I hate to say it but the guy you knew in high school/college that you said hi to, maybe worked on a few items with but never really gave it a second thought, he might actually be that "Cool MTBR Boyfriend" after all.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

PissedOffCil said:


> I met my girlfriend on a road trip (alone) just riding a trail. We crossed a couple of times and then I decided to stop to chat on third or fourth account because she was cute. It turned out she lived not too far from me although we we're hundreds of kms away.
> 
> That was a little over 1 year ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

dude--she specifically said a cool mountain biker BOY friend, maybe you are in the wrong forum?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

annamagpie said:


> dude--she specifically said a cool mountain biker BOY friend, maybe you are in the wrong forum?


Highdell, you should know better.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

formica said:


> Highdell, you should know better.


jeez, it was meant to be funny 
"that's hot" in reference to his story


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Sense of humor doesn't flow freely in this forum.

I got your joke and laughed about it, don't worry!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

KC-Rides said:


> well im single and want a guy who loves to ride.....there is no womens ride in my town .i just want a partner to ride with its to scarey going alone on the trails.


Have you tried PlentyOfFish.com ?

I just ran a search for single males seeking females, 18 to 45 who listed mountain biking as an interest within 50 miles of Huntington and got 6 profiles with pictures, two of whom were online today already and two were online this week. Actually given the wide age range I searched, the actual results were a youngest 27 and an oldest 41.


----------



## KC-Rides (Dec 27, 2010)

DeeEight said:


> Have you tried PlentyOfFish.com ?
> 
> I just ran a search for single males seeking females, 18 to 45 who listed mountain biking as an interest within 50 miles of Huntington and got 6 profiles with pictures, two of whom were online today already and two were online this week. Actually given the wide age range I searched, the actual results were a youngest 27 and an oldest 41.


im going to go there now and check it out ,thats cool thanks .i never thought of it!!!!!!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

KC-Rides said:


> im going to go there now and check it out ,thats cool thanks .i never thought of it!!!!!!!


LOL
:lol:

(And I hate that "term"/acronym) - but I actually did. :thumbsup:


----------



## KC-Rides (Dec 27, 2010)

highdelll said:


> LOL
> :lol:
> 
> (And I hate that "term"/acronym) - but I actually did. :thumbsup:


 well had too LOL


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

So did you find any men yet?


----------



## KC-Rides (Dec 27, 2010)

*Hopeless*



DeeEight said:


> So did you find any men yet?


Not Yet  Maybe i need to move to a new state ,Im game for that....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Cali


----------



## 1962 (Feb 23, 2008)

*my house*



KC-Rides said:


> Not Yet  Maybe i need to move to a new state ,Im game for that....


you can move into my house here in pacifica, ca. if you don't mind older 48 guy that needs to lose 50lbs and likes downhill and jumping LOL.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

1962 said:


> you can move into my house here in pacifica, ca. if you don't mind older 48 guy that needs to lose 50lbs and likes downhill and jumping LOL.


That grossed me out! :nono:


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

PissedOffCil said:


> That grossed me out! :nono:


yeah --that was a little icky


----------



## 1962 (Feb 23, 2008)

annamagpie said:


> yeah --that was a little icky


...oh grow up it was a joke...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

1962 said:


> ...oh grow up it was a joke...


How about you remember that guys are guests here in the WL and you are expected to play nice. Go make your creepy non-jokes someplace else.


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't believe how many people have posted on this thread I started. 

I have kind of given up a little till I move back west and race season is over and all I bump into on the trails are deer, but I am hopeful....just going to keep enjoying what I love to do.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

azmtb31 said:


> I can't believe how many people have posted on this thread I started.
> 
> I have kind of given up a little till I move back west and race season is over and all I bump into on the trails are deer, but I am hopeful....just going to keep enjoying what I love to do.


Don't "give up" per se, but at the same time, if you look too hard, you're not likely to strike gold. That's how it was in my experience, anyway. Granted I'm a guy, but relationship issues are a lot more universal than we make them out to be.

Just lay low. Be yourself and be friendly. That'll attract the right sort for you.

It's always easier (at least for me) to approach a friendly lady who doesn't seem like she's actively searching for a mate. It's less intimidating if I can't tell whether she's interested in me in that sense or not. Regardless of how she is interested in me, I want to get to know her on a friendly level first. Not knowing if she looks at me as a potential mate or not will eliminate pressure, and I'll be myself. I'll get to know her for who she really is, not the "her that's looking for a mate." If it progresses, it progresses. If it doesn't, well then I'm not disappointed, and I have a new friend. Win-win. 

Do my ramblings even make sense?

Oh, and this idea of "male ego" is a bunch of BS in my opinion. ('Course I could be biased. ) It's about human ego, not male ego. Ego is not gender specific.

Best of luck to you. You sound like a lovely person that any sane guy would be proud to be with.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

formica said:


> How about you remember that guys are guests here in the WL and you are expected to play nice. Go make your creepy non-jokes someplace else.


formica--you rock!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

KC-Rides said:


> Not Yet  Maybe i need to move to a new state ,Im game for that....


Try canada... we're not really a state, even if many americans think we are (and we export half the population of one particular province to florida each winter).


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> and we export half the population of one particular province to florida each winter.


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry to part hijack and bring this thread up again.. but. 

What separates a cool mtb'er to a not so cool one?

And furthermore.. if the mtb'er was deemed cool, what would separate him from being someone you could see as possibly being a cool mtb'er boyfriend in your mind, rather than just a cool mtb'er that you know?


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

Damitletsride! said:


> Sorry to part hijack and bring this thread up again.. but.
> 
> What separates a cool mtb'er to a not so cool one?
> 
> And furthermore.. if the mtb'er was deemed cool, what would separate him from being someone you could see as possibly being a cool mtb'er boyfriend in your mind, rather than just a cool mtb'er that you know?


I think answers to this question should be fairly obvious. "cool" is a perception. what is "cool" to you, may not be "cool" to someone else. now, being that we are mountain bikers, there are normally some pretty strong common traits. So aside from winning points for being one that rides, you have other factors that would lead someone to think another person was "Cool", mainly, similar intrests and opinions typically lead someone into thinking another is "cool". 
As far as what separates the "cool" into "dateable" or potential boyfriend/girlfriend material, that is again, all based on perception and desires, and ultimately, "CHEMISTRY". It comes down to mutual attraction, and having that "spark" its nothing that can be universally defined, and while there may be common threads of requirements, someone could meet every requirement you have, but just not be attractive to you in that romantic sense. Trying to classify and define love never really works out. 
Sharing common intrests and activities is important, as is having your own identity and unique traits... relationships are balancing acts, and hard to define. 
there is no one answer to your questions, there are as many different "right" answers as there are people since its a very individual kind of thing.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah kind of obvious, but i was more leaning towards the image and attitudes of bikers, what you like and don't like. For me, a guy that is really into the geeky technical side of every bike part, forever talking abut stats and numbers and wears mis match bright coloured lycra would be NOT cool. Not an issue when trying to spot the few female bikers we have here.. . 

You're all spoilt for choice i think


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

"Cool" is subjective, as Iridethedirt stated.

That being said, I agree about mismatched lycra...


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

I found my husband at a board meeting for our local mountain bike association about 3 months after I started mountain biking. I also met a lot of really great guys at trail work days. Bring beer for after a ride and the guys will be swarming you!


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah going to have to agree with I ride the dirt on his answer.
Its pretty subjective as to what I think is cool, you just know,
and somethings I just don't want to post on a forum. I have found that
just being a mountain biker and attractive isn't enough though. unless you're 
Fabien Cancellara (just kidding)


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a dog, and I would never put him in the trunk. Never said anything about not having a sense of humor.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

1962 said:


> ...oh grow up it was a joke...


What he said.................:madman:


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Sarguy said:


> What he said.................:madman:


Keep your day job.


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sarguy,
take your negative vibes elsewhere and maybe leave them on the trail somewhere...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*The Thread That Wouldn't Die*

no offense to the OP or any posters, but:yawn:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

love this tread..it has taken a few turns.
When it started I lived in Chicago....
Now in Phoenix and I see why you are posting it is hard to meet people here.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

1993gsxr907 said:


> Now in Phoenix and I see why you are posting it is hard to meet people here.


Great! The OP was just looking for a little advice and ends up with a stalker.

Hang in there, azmtb31. I think you've gotten some great advice in this thread, and I can tell you probably have the wisdom to ignore the few bits of bad advice that have been offered.

Among some of the best advice was to just be yourself; nothing else works...ever! Definitely do not ride more slowly to avoid intimidating anyone on a date; ride however you would with any other person for the first time.

Being fast on a bike is one of the things that makes *you* cool, and also makes you who you are; the right one will appreciate that greatly.

I can't tell what personality type you are, but I suspect that men with Type A personalities are attracted to you, and by nature of their personality are more apt to approach you than other guys. If you are not compatible with a Type A personality (I am a person who doesn't mix well with a Type A in a love relationship), this could lead to a string of guys who seem nice at first, yet turn out to be not so nice in the end. I could be way off, but pondering this might help you avoid wasting time with incompatible guys in the future.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Pedalphile said:


> Great! The OP was just looking for a little advice and ends up with a stalker.


Lol 
Thanks pedal


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks pedalphile,
you're pretty much right on target about the type A personality thing! I couldn't agree with you more......
best of luck to you too


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread. I laughed at some of the comments by the guys, and then laughed harder when a girl smacked him back into place (gotta love a strong woman). 

Anyway, as most people have said again and again, be yourself. One suggestion I have is to ask a guy or a group of guys at the trail head or rest spot on the trail if you can join up with him/them. That way you can see his/their riding and they can see yours. It could also lead to conversations during and after the ride. And let's face it, it is always fun riding with new people. I don't recommend trying this while on the trails because some people, me included, see biking not only as a fun activity, but as their workout too. And it is no fun having your workout interrupted, especially for small talk. I'm a guy in my 20's, would consider myself attractive, and I can't tell you how many times I've gotten a smile or a look that shows they want to chat, yet I just ride by because I'm making good time or I'm in a real groove. If they wanted to talk before or after the ride, I'd be receptive. If a guy or group of guys say they don't want you riding with him/them, well then you probably wouldn't want to date them anyway.

About the whole ego thing. Guys and girls aren't really that different when it comes to finding someone for a relationship. Both just want someone to love, and to feel loved back. If you can't be supportive of someone's abilities or someone can't be supportive of your's, then there are far deeper issues.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Pedalphile said:


> Great! The OP was just looking for a little advice and ends up with a stalker.


The only difference between a stalker and a possible date is you don't find the stalker attractive enough. lol


----------



## KC-Rides (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow ,yes dont give up.....I found my cool mtb b.f. a little over a week ago.It was thru facebook friends of frields just looking to see if i knew any of them.While i was looking i came across one who loves riding ,hiking,rafting....He has awesome pics of moab on there!i sent him a message and now we are together.Very COOL


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm available, if you ever ride in Southern Cali....


----------



## corgirl (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm new to these boards and just stumbled across this thread. I love this thread.

I'm currently reeling after a two year thing with a noncommittal but amazing best friend mtbr. Are there any out there that aren't like this?

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Josh_Still28 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm confused why a few of you treated 1962 so negatively about making a silly joke... Was it really that gross? Was he really not playing nice? Were you guys seriously offended enough to make him feel like an ******* for posting something so trivial? It was clearly a joke, albeit unfunny. Anyway, I guess by sticking up for him I'm now going to be the target of "bringing negative vibes" here. Sorry, if I'm offending anyone (not sure how but people are obviously very touchy here) and will gladly leave if I'm not welcome as I can appreciate the fact that men are guests here. I just had to comment on it... It really struck a chord in me.

To the OP: I wish you the best of luck finding a mtb boyfriend!! I'd love to find a mtb girlfriend but it seems no women mtb in Houston. They all road-bike... I'm new to the sport but I rarely ever see women mountain-biking in Houston.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Josh_Still28 said:


> I'm confused why a few of you treated 1962 so negatively about making a silly joke... Was it really that gross? Was he really not playing nice? Were you guys seriously offended enough to make him feel like an ******* for posting something so trivial? It was clearly a joke, albeit unfunny. Anyway, I guess by sticking up for him I'm now going to be the target of "bringing negative vibes" here. Sorry, if I'm offending anyone (not sure how but people are obviously very touchy here) and will gladly leave if I'm not welcome as I can appreciate the fact that men are guests here. I just had to comment on it... It really struck a chord in me.
> 
> To the OP: I wish you the best of luck finding a mtb boyfriend!! I'd love to find a mtb girlfriend but it seems no women mtb in Houston. They all road-bike... I'm new to the sport but I rarely ever see women mountain-biking in Houston.


Well Josh, with only 22 posts I am going to assume you are newish to MTBR. The reason the majority of us are so negative about so-called silly jokes, is that over the years, we've seen waaaay too much of it. After a while it's not even close to funny, and maybe it never was, except to some immature men. You could say a few of us have a zero tolerance attitude towards anything that smacks of male ass-hattery in the WL. (Is that a word? It is now!) Yes, it's most definitely negative to be intolerant of male silliness of the somewhat offensive to some people kind. It's been said in the FAQ but I'll say it again, men are guests in the Women's Lounge and are expected to be on their best behavior here. They have the whole rest of the internet to make "silly jokes".

We love the men who can make thoughtful, intelligent, useful and truly humorous contributions here. But "silly jokes" no thanks.

formica ( former WL moderator)


----------



## Josh_Still28 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good guess... Join date Feb 2011. That is a reasonable explanation, I suppose. Not that you have to explain yourselves... I was just wondering where the hostility came from and why it was incited so easily. I definitely understand the concept of people doing dumb-sh*t stuff over and over getting very annoying, especially if it's not even funny... I've been a long-time member of other forums where that was a huge factor so I def see your point. Anyway, I was just reading this thread and got to his post and the few that followed and was like "damn, they're being pretty harsh." I guess I know why... Well, I appreciate you ladies not laying down a volley of insults my way for asking what the deal was about those posts.


----------

